# Waddle, duh??? or huh???



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

I just noticed that Coffee has a pronounced waddle in her hips when she walks and trots. How much is normal, and what should I look for for future ailments? She's just 16 months old and has no apparent pain, tenderness, or trouble jumping, running or climbing. It's just that I've just now noticed, and it seems fairly pronounced.

Thanks


dg


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi..........could be nothing. My Sam waddled and I was concerned about his hips, but they were fine. Ike does the whole belly sway


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy does a whole belly sway too!! It's funny b/c it affects her rump too!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs have a swagger when they walk. They have so much attitude! LOL..

I think their tails are just so heavy that they make their butts move from side to side


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

One thing I notice as Teddi has a very pronounced "sashay". When she is wiggling the most part she is not fully "trotting" instead of her legs moving in diagonal pairs she is "pacing" and her legs on the same side are moving together. Does that make sense? 

With the Teddster, I can not 'sustain' her pace to keep her trotting (my legs are only so long you know) so she slows and gets lazy and does the pace movement. My Lab does this too, but she doesn't have as much of the "wiggle". If your pup is "pacing" instead of "trotting" just encourage the trot gait by picking up speed or moving on a circle. The real trot will build stronger muscles and is more of a "correct" movement. 

It doesn't mean anything is "wrong" with your dog. I just like to encourage the proper movement. Teddi paces a lot especially on walks. I hope to get her biking. She does not do it too much on her own.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ann is correct-much swaying is caused by pacing (moving like a pacer not a trotter). When done all the time, it usually indicates something out of kilter structurally but it is fairly common in young dogs. Young dogs grow in spurts and parts grow at different rates 

In an adult dog, it can indicated tiredness, as the pace is an easier gait to maintain than a trot, and/or poor condition. It can also indicate structural issues-too much rear angulation for the front assembly, for example.

My old Scarlet trotted no matter what speed she was moving at-she was one of the better structured dogs I have had the pleasure to own.

I wouldn't particularly worry about pacing in a young dog unless other issues such as pain arise.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I thought pacing, as well. Pacing is when the front and rear legs on the same side move forward and back at the same time, and will cause the body to "rock" back and forth. Some dogs pace when fatigued, or if simply lazy.Young dogs can do this during their "qawky" phase - when their front and rear angulation hasn't caught up to each other . An adult dog that regularly paces usually has some other structural issues. The lateral movement of the pace can in itself cause injury, and if it seems to be the gait most used by the dog, should be checked. A normal trot is when the front leg on one side is reaching forward and the rear leg on the same side is driving back, whiole on the other side the front leg is back and the rear on the same is forward. 
As Linda said, I wouldn't worry unless the dog is pacing to relieve pain, which your vet would be able to determine by watching her move and examining her.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt and comphrehesive responses! What a wealth of knowledge and great spirt of help and information here. I'm always amazed!!!

dg


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If you think about it, watch her move and determine whether she's pacing or trotting and let us know.
Thanks!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Hi..........could be nothing. My Sam waddled and I was concerned about his hips, but they were fine. Ike does the whole belly sway


Maddie does the SAME thing...I'm going to get a video of it, and see what you think! This is what I've been talking about ALL ALONG!! :doh:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My KayCee has done that since a Puppy in fact, one of our nick names for her is Mrss Waddles--and she is almost 9. I had always assumed it was becaue of knees and knee surgeries.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

We went for tonight's outing. Sure 'nuff she did a trot and her hips did more of a sway and sachet. I guess this morning she was tired and resorted to pacing. Got my heart really started though; we passed a really big (10') aligator on the side of the trail. Thankfully I had the bike between the 'gator and Coffee and I don't think either noticed each other.... butt I did!!!!

Thanks to all.

dg


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad she's fine. Later, Gator!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I bet she was sasshayiing past all those cute guys at the Citidal. Look around and see if you see any cute dogs she might be trying to impress them. Just kidding. I think she is probably ok and there is no problems. So are you still around Charleston or MeClellanville?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll have to watch more carefully but I'm pretty sure neither Sidney nor Sophie waddles when they are pacing. Sidney can be seen pacing a bit more often that Soph but neither of them do it very often. They can switch into it and then out very quickly. Though I've read that it could be the sign of a tired dog attempting to relax certain tired muscle groups by switching off from a trot to a pace gait with the example given was that sled dogs near the end of a race can often be seen pacing. However this is someone else talking because in my own experience I've yet to determine any discernible pattern for when Sid or Soph will choose to suddenly switch over to pacing or back to a trot again. However, even when pacing their top lines are relatively steady and not too bouncy and their bodies will sway only enough to accommodate for the changing balance point. But if what you are referring to is actually waddling, then Sidney, Soph and almost every dog I've own has been guilty of waddling at slower speeds... I simply call it a "happy walk". They do it, I believe, whenever we are walking slowly and they are very happy and content in the moment... and the slower they walk the more exaggerated the wiggle can become. I believe the "Marilyn Monroe walk", that's often given as a possible sign of serious hip problems, is supposed to be a butt rotation motion where the hips are actually cycling up and down in sync from side to side... that is quite a different movement than simple hip sway or waddling, where the belly goes one way and the butt goes the other and then they switch over and over again.


----------

